# Drill Press Questions



## ship (Feb 8, 2006)

A good drill press - think you know how to drill stuff test is on: http://www.nims-skills.org/downloads/documents/study_drillpress.pdf 
www.nims-skills.org/downloads/documents/study_drillpress.pdf 
NIMS Machining Level I Preparation Guide


----------

